# Biken auf Rhodos



## boddenheizer (8. August 2004)

Hallo Leute, 
fliege in ein paar Wochen nach Rhodos. Gibt es dort im Norden schöne Strecken zum Biken? Oder ist dort nur Windsurfen angesagt?
Freu mich auf Antworten


----------



## LoonyG (9. August 2004)

Kalimera   *gg*

Rhodos is ne geile Bike Insel,
hatte auf Kreta ca. 15 Jahre ne eigene Bikestation
auf Rhodos müsste es eigentlich noch zwei MTB Stationen geben
Du kannst auf der ganzen Insel Biken, bis auf das abgesperrte Militärgebiet
es werden auch geführte Touren angeboten, auch müsste man vor Ort Scott Bikes zum Mieten bekommen,
wer ne Kontakt adi braucht darf sich gern bei mir melden bekomm über meine alten bekannten bestimmt was in erfahrung,

wobei ich ganz erlich sagen muss, dass Kreta um einiges geiler ist zum Biken
mehr möglichkeiten und vielseitiger
wer Kreta Infos von nem echten Insider braucht darf mich gerne anschreiben,
trau mich zu sagen das ich diese geniale BikeInsel nach 15 Jahren wie meine Westentasche kenne....

und fragt mich bitte nicht warumm ich wieder nach Deutschland zurück bin
is a laaaaaaaaaange Gschicht

in diesem sinne
Kali Spera sas, ke Yammas

MfG v. LoonyG


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## boddenheizer (12. August 2004)

Danke für Deine Info

das hab ich mir fast gedacht. Dann werd ich mir dort mal ein Radl mieten.

Gruß von Reiner


----------



## skoske (13. August 2004)

Hi Reiner,

ich war letztes Jahr auf Rhodos. Das Revier (und damit meine ich die ganze Insel) ist ideal zum Biken, bis auf zwei kleine Einschränkungen. Erstens kann es seeeeeeeehr warm werden, vor allem dann, wenn man in Gegenden kommt, wo wenig wächst. Und zweitens gibt es 3 Mio. Dornen pro Quadratmeter.

Ich war mit meinem eigenen Radl dort und habe in zwei Wochen ca. 500 km gefahren (die restliche Zeit lag ich mit der Familie am Pool oder Strand). Dabei sind ca. 10 Schläuche draufgegangen. Es lohnt sich auf alle Fälle, die Berge im Inselinneren mit dem Rad zu erkunden. Ein lohnenswertes Ziel ist z.B. das Tal der Schmetterlinge. Aufpassen musst Du bei militärischen Sperrgebieten (davon gibt es mehrere auf der Insel, zu erkennen an 2m hohen Stacheldrahtzäunen mitten in der Pampa). Dort auf keinen Fall den Fotoapparat auspacken und möglichst fernhalten. Die Griechen verstehen hier keinen Spaß.

Räder kannst Du in vielen Hotels ausleihen, auch wenn Du nicht in dem Hotel wohnst. Meist haben die am Strand eine Surfstation, die auch MTBs (meist Scott) im Angebot haben und so ca. 10 EUR pro Tag kosten. Die Teile waren ca. 2-3 Jahre alt aber einirgemassen brauchbar. Technisch waren sie i.O., aber halt auf Touris abgestimmt (Allerweltsgabeln und Schutzbleche incl. Beleuchtung!). Im Hotel Alex Beach in der Nähe vom Flughafen gibts sogar echte MTBs.

Gruß, Sven


----------



## thrillseeker (3. Oktober 2015)

Mit 11 (!) Jahren Verspätung hier noch ein paar Hinweise für alle, die wie ich über die Suchfunktion auf diesen Thread gestoßen sind:

Rhodos ist toll zum Mountainbiken - vor allem, wenn man auf gemäßigte Cross-Country-Touren steht. Quasi direkt hinterm Flughafen beginnt ein Bergmassiv, das sich bis an die Südspitze der Insel zieht. Das Gelände ist typisch mittelgebirgig und hält auch knackige Anstiege und lange Abfahrten bereit. Singletrails gibt es nur wenige, dafür aber ein weites Netz von unbefestigten Wald- und Forstwegen, auf denen man selbst in der Hochsaison nur wenige Wanderer oder andere Biker antrifft. Stattdessen laufen jede Menge Ziegen rum, und wenn man Glück hat, kann man auch Hirsche, Rebhühner und andere Wildtiere beobachten.







Die Landschaft ist teilweise echt atemberaubend, saftig-grüne Wälder mit Quellen und Bächen grenzen direkt an schroffe Felsen und steppenartige Gebiete. Von jedem höheren Berg aus kann man das Meer und die dahinter liegende Türkei sehen. Dazu findet man an jeder Ecke Relikte der wechselhaften Geschichte der Insel - von antiken Tempeln und der historischen Ruinenstadt Kameiros über babylonische Kirchen und osmanische Moscheen bis hin zu den teilweise verlassenen und im Dornröschenschlaf befindlichen Bauten der Italiener. Besonders interessant ist die verlassene Bergresidenz des italienischen Militärgouverneurs De Vecchi (oft auch fälschlicherweise als "Mussolinis Villa" bezeichnet).






Als Basis ist die bei Kitesurfern und Wanderern beliebte Pension "Vouras" in Kalavarda zu empfehlen. Da ist es herrlich ruhig, das Meer ist nicht weit und der Weg in die Berge beginnt direkt am Dorfrand. Außerdem gibt es dort Abstellmöglichkeiten und sogar Werkzeug für Fahrräder, da ein Verleih angeschlossen ist. Der hat allerdings nur Tourenräder im Angebot. Das Hotel "Nymphi" in Salakos soll auch gut sein, hatte bei meinem letzten Aufenthalt aber schon zu.

Wie User 'skoske' schon schrieb, sollte man sich von militärischen Sperrgebieten fernhalten und wegen der Dornen Ersatzschläuche und Flicken dabeihaben. Mich hat's trotz Latexschläuchen auch einmal erwischt.

Hier habe ich ein paar Touren als GPS-Daten bereitgestellt:
http://www.wikiloc.com/wikiloc/view.do?id=10957176
http://www.wikiloc.com/wikiloc/view.do?id=10917664
http://www.wikiloc.com/wikiloc/view.do?id=10904227


----------



## Affekopp (10. April 2022)

Hi, 

wir haben spontan einen Kurzurlaub auf Rhodos, bei Kiotari, im Blick.

Kann mir jemand mir bzgl. Lokalen Touren helfen? Hat jemand Empfehlungen bzw. GPS Tracks?

Gibt es einen brauchbaren Bike Verleih? Im Urlaub darf es auch ein E-Bike sein ;-)


----------



## thrillseeker (11. April 2022)

Affekopp schrieb:


> Hat jemand Empfehlungen bzw. GPS Tracks?


Bei Wikiloc gibt's ein paar Touren in dieser Ecke der Insel (vielleicht hast Du sie auch selbst schon entdeckt). Ich habe sie nicht ausprobiert, kann also nicht sagen, ob die was taugen:








						Kiotari
					

Kiotari Mountain Bike trail in Kiotari, South Aegean (Greece). Download its GPS track and follow the route on a map. Record your own itinerary from the Wikiloc app, upload the trail and share it with the community.




					www.wikiloc.com
				











						Asklipieío
					

Asklipieío Mountain Bike trail in Asklipieío, South Aegean (Greece). Download its GPS track and follow the route on a map. Record your own itinerary from the Wikiloc app, upload the trail and share it with the community.




					www.wikiloc.com
				











						Kiotari
					

Kiotari Mountain Bike trail in Kiotari, South Aegean (Greece). Download its GPS track and follow the route on a map. Record your own itinerary from the Wikiloc app, upload the trail and share it with the community.




					www.wikiloc.com
				




Ansonsten kann ich nur immer wieder empfehlen, Touren jeweils am Vorabend mit Google Earth zu planen. Die Tracks lassen sich grob per Hand mit dem Pfadwerkzeug einzeichnen, als KML exportieren und aufs GPS-Gerät übertragen. Auf diese Weise lassen sich auch die Länge und die Höhenmeter vorher abschätzen. Persönlich fahre ich auch gerne einfach mal drauf los, aber dann kann es passieren, dass man am Ende eines Trails plötzlich in einem Bauernhof steht und von den Hunden angebellt wird. 😊


----------

